# Im exploring these days the set of madrigals art form of Luca Marenzio



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Underated well whit Gesualdo & Monteverdi , they kind of eclipse competition to a new level and it show, but Marenzio not an ace of spade, is madrigals are sunnier in the spectrum of color oof chromatism, than Gesualdo per se, and closer to a Monteverdi the first madrigals book weight?

Than Luca Marenzio deserve a podium, importance his laurel, who a fan of Luca Marenzio here , a musicologist, that can and will elaborated more on his music, since im a musicologist in the making im kinowledge, but Luca Marenzio did not caught my attention until lately, even if i had cameo track ,and two full album, jeez.. i dont understand..anyway that about it for me, goodbye folks.

:tiphat:


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Marenzio's madrigals. I am a casual listener and not able to discern the subtle details or literary allegory. I just enjoy the delicate and refined melodies and polyphony. Each madrigal is pleasant and interesting, and there are sometimes unusual harmonies, but the flow is always natural. I have recordings of La Venexiana, Concerto Italiano, and La Compagnia del Madrigale.

The introduction of this piece is ethereal, and the moment the lively melody starts is so vivid.


----------

